
Free Xcode Plugin That Adds In Vim Keybindings - redDragon
http://maniacdev.com/2012/10/free-xcode-plugin-that-adds-in-vim-keybindings/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+maniacdev+%28iPhone%2C+iOS+4%2C+iPad+SDK+Development+Tutorial+and+Programming+Tips%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
evoxed
This is actually a pretty cool plugin, but save the blogspam and give the
actual source: <https://github.com/JugglerShu/XVim>

